

Yes, just like manufacturing facilities and call centres, health care is moving offshore. - ideas101
http://www.rediff.com/money/2008/mar/25hospital.htm

======
h34t
I just talked to a musician from Nashville who came to Thailand for some
expensive dental work. Saved many $1000's and had a fantastic vacation to boot
(I met him in a remote cove of an island, where he was playing guitar all
afternoon for a few lucky bystanders...).

Mediocre article, good topic, big opportunity.

------
jakewolf
So when are we going to see a user generated directory for medical tourism.

~~~
ideas101
i would love to see how much a medical procedure / surgery cost in different
parts of the world with the ranking for each medical service provider combined
with regular tourism information...

~~~
edw519
I'd think that dental work would be a huge opportunity. When I engaged my
dentist, he drove a Mustang. Now he drives a Mercedes.

